# hubs



## daily16 (Jul 15, 2002)

Does anybody have any info on 4x100 to 5x100 hub adapters?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I think H&R makes the adapters, but I doubt there is a 5*100 one...I think they have 5*113 or something.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

can they do adapters? I thought you had to change the hub itself. does anyone have a pic or a better discription?


----------

